# Programs running in the background



## modineg44 (Jun 25, 2002)

HP 2000 Laptop; Windows 7

How can I see what programs are start-up programs and/or running in the background? I have AVG, run CC cleaner & Malwarbytes occasionally, IE 11 browser. It's used for internet 99 percent of the time. It's nearly 4 years old. I'm the only user - no games, etc. It's running quite slow. I clear the cache often. 

Nancy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

modineg44 said:


> HP 2000 Laptop; Windows 7
> 
> How can I see what programs are start-up programs and/or running in the background? I have AVG, run CC cleaner & Malwarbytes occasionally, IE 11 browser. It's used for internet 99 percent of the time. It's nearly 4 years old. I'm the only user - no games, etc. It's running quite slow. I clear the cache often.
> 
> Nancy


The Task Manager should tell you what you need to know. To start the Task Manager, right-click on the taskbar on the bottom and select Start Task Manager (sometimes just Task Manager. You can see which programs are running by clicking the Applications tab.

Your problem is most likely not having enough memory available. To see your available memory & usage, click on the Performance tab in the Task Manager. If memory usage is near your total memory then you know you need more memory.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

My two cents worth.....

As of lately my Internet Explorer has been nothing but trouble and locks up constantly. I have 3 computers and all doing the same online. Switched to Google Chrome and included Adblocker and all 3 have been doing just fine. Foxfire is another.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Do you have it automatic updating. I noticed mine started getting crappy ever since "Upgrade to Windows 10" showed up. I have followed every guide on the internet and I still cannot get rid of that stupid thing.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

popscott said:


> My two cents worth.....
> 
> As of lately my Internet Explorer has been nothing but trouble and locks up constantly. I have 3 computers and all doing the same online. Switched to Google Chrome and included Adblocker and all 3 have been doing just fine. Foxfire is another.


 We experienced that with Windows 8.1 and found that automatic download of update and manual installation so we could hide KB3035583 stopped it clunking and repeatedly trying to reload that particular update for win 10 upgrade.

KB2952664 was the windows 7 to 10 update as I recall.

If you have already installed the update for your O/S you can look for it in installed updates, remove it, set your updates for manual installation when you choose and don't install it, hide it and the clunking and window 10 upgrade persistence should cease.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Shrek said:


> We experienced that with Windows 8.1 and found that automatic download of update and manual installation so we could hide KB3035583 stopped it clunking and repeatedly trying to reload that particular update for win 10 upgrade.
> 
> KB2952664 was the windows 7 to 10 update as I recall.
> 
> If you have already installed the update for your O/S you can look for it in installed updates, remove it, set your updates for manual installation when you choose and don't install it, hide it and the clunking and window 10 upgrade persistence should cease.


That manual removing the update thing doesn't work. Once it is there, it is there.

That said, older versions of windows sometimes get bogged down with all the updates as opposed to service packs. I have in prior versions reformatted once a new service pack came out just to rid the computer of the billion update files.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

This is a great free program I've used for years to find running programs or loaded DLL's and such.... It will show thing many other programs won't. It's allowed me to detect malware that many other programs didn't... 

CurrProcess
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/cprocess.html


----------

